# Are water bottles safe for my tiel?



## JoeK (Apr 12, 2011)

Been thinking about getting a water bottle for my tiel. He keeps on pooping in his water dish.:wacko: Every now and then I see him eyeing the filthy dish like he's waiting for me to change it. And he goes straight for it to drink as soon as I put in the fresh dish.:smart:

Then I read this Q&A (http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/my-cockatoo-has-damage-to-his-tonuge.html) saying that water bottles can possibly hurt a parrot's tongue. Albeit it's talking about a large parrot, and also open to other causes other than the bottle. But being the overly cautious type I decided to ask here.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

If you use anything use a water tube like this .
http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-See...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1335772347&sr=1-31 
I would agree with water bottles not being safe , Not just their tounge's could get stuck in there they could also catch their nails in those also . If you don't like the water tubes or your tiels won't use it use stainless steel feeding dishes and change the water as needed


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Also, the water bottles can get stuck and the ball doesn't roll and the tiel can't get a drink. 

My birds poop in their water. I have 3 water dishes because of it. I change it daily too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Another thing with the water bottle is that bacteria can build up really easily in the cap and you would never know because you can't see it.


----------



## JoeK (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I guess I'm gonna stick with the good old water dish. Nothing like seeing poop in the dish to get me off my lazy butt and change the water. Plus it seems the risks outweigh the benefits of using a bottle. Thanx for the replies.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

I use a stainless steel bowl and check it a few times a day, change water as needed.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have a perch directly over the water dish, change the position, this usually cuts down on accidents in the water. =)


----------

